# Site event suggestions....



## AdmiralAK (Sep 30, 2001)

This just hit me 
Why dont we sponsor "events" for networkable games ?
Like Diablo II, Strcraft, warcraft, unreal (is it networkable?) marathon (boy did I love that game...stupi brother broke my CD  ) ...

who;'s up for that ?


Admiral


----------



## Trip (Sep 30, 2001)

Sounds good.
But with everything going on right now I think it would take a while before we get anything like that set up.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 30, 2001)

It doesnt have to be difficult  
We just put up an annoucement on what time and what server to be on  
Just make sure you have the same username as your macosx.com username so people know you


----------



## scott (Sep 30, 2001)

Yeah, and us guys on dialup could log on in a game of CLI Go-Fish!

Just kidding... it's a great idea. WHen I get my wireless high speed (and a game LOL) I'm in.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 1, 2001)

I am on 56k when I play those games too 
My work doesnt allow me to play games...dang


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 1, 2001)

I would love to play a mass game of unreal, but only if scott picks the same look as me


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 1, 2001)

You know what ?
I have NEVER played unreal  !!!
What am I missing ?


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 1, 2001)

Quake 3 Arena. And I'll put up the server if someone can get me a copy for linux.


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2001)

I'll play Q3 or Unreal. I don't care. I'll probably lose because of my 56k. 
But it's still fun to get a frag every once in a while. 

AdmiralAK: You're missing A LOT! But If I were you I wouldn't go out and buy it...I'd save my money up for Unreal 2! Now that's a game!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 1, 2001)

I will buy it then  he he (#2 that is)


----------

